# Stuck in a Walmart loop!



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

DoorDash won’t stop sending Walmart grocery requests. When I decline they immediately send another one. It keeps going like this over and over. And if I just ignore it so it times out, they pause my Dash. What’s up with that?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> DoorDash won't stop sending Walmart grocery requests. When I decline they immediately send another one. It keeps going like this over and over. And if I just ignore it so it times out, they pause my Dash. What's up with that?


I hated those. I called doordash a bunch of times about long wait times, and I havent gotten one in the past 650 deliveries, so I guess they blocked pairing.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> DoorDash won't stop sending Walmart grocery requests. When I decline they immediately send another one. It keeps going like this over and over. And if I just ignore it so it times out, they pause my Dash. What's up with that?


Walmart? Dealbreaker.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I hated those. I called doordash a bunch of times about long wait times, and I havent gotten one in the past 650 deliveries, so I guess they blocked pairing.


Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> DoorDash won't stop sending Walmart grocery requests. When I decline they immediately send another one. It keeps going like this over and over. And if I just ignore it so it times out, they pause my Dash. What's up with that?


Never heard of that. Don't think they have it in my area. Do you pick up the groceries already bagged or you have to do the shopping?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> DoorDash won't stop sending Walmart grocery requests. When I decline they immediately send another one. It keeps going like this over and over. And if I just ignore it so it times out, they pause my Dash. What's up with that?


You don't want to deliver twenty bags of groceries, three bags of cat food and a package of bottled water up two flights of stairs for $7?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> You don't want to deliver twenty bags of groceries, three bags of cat food and a package of bottled water up two flights of stairs for $7?


I once had a delivery of 23 cases of water! I mean, **** that; I'm not delivering freight!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

see these guys back drivers into the corner with this delivery crap. to earn the easy money. private food delivery from a good pizza palor is big $$
low miles.
less bullshit.
god bless u guys . i could nor would ever do it. i am mid 50s. 
6 years driver. these gig jobs suck. unless you have perfect conditions. at home


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> You don't want to deliver twenty bags of groceries, three bags of cat food and a package of bottled water up two flights of stairs for $7?


And most likely no tip! I did a delivery to a third floor apartment once. That was the day I decided no more Walmart for me!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

If you've ever read any of my posts, you'll know how I feel about Walmart offers. I decline 20-30 a day hence my AR rating being 23% as we speak. I couldn't raise it if I wanted to except to start accepting those offers and that'll NEVER happen lol
Doordash needs to let us opt out of that garbage.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow. DD really doesn't know when to stop. If DD were a person it would commit sexual assaults.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Never heard of that. Don't think they have it in my area. Do you pick up the groceries already bagged or you have to do the shopping?


No I don't do the shopping. there are "pick up" Parking spaces. Then Walmart employees bring the bags to your car. if they're busy the wait is longer. One time I waited 20 min and then asked what was going on. They said they didn't even see an order for my customer. Sh i t!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

My rule for Walmart is only non-peak times to a business or a house close by and the order has to be less than 20 items. If I see that the order is all bulk items like 19 cases of water I cancel. I haven't had to do that yet. 

I have to be fairly close to a Walmart and it has to be a base pay of at least $9. 

I have found I have better luck getting tips from businesses. If they don't tip then I will never go there again.

There have been a few unicorn Walmart orders that have worked out nicely.


----------

